# G-teg



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Another fine turnout at Griggs for a Tues. evening. 15 boats, 34 fish, and 4 limits weighed in.
1st. Kevin M & Cassey H. 5fsh 7lbs even
2nd. Cris M & Mike W. 5fsh 6lbs 8oz
3rd. Kevin H. & Andy F. 5fsh 5lbs 6oz
4th. John S. & Brandon S. 5fsh 5lbs even
5th. MIke D. & Kenny Q. 4fsh 4lbs 8oz
BB. Cris M. & MIke W. 2lbs 12 oz smallmouth

I'd also like to add, welcome back Kenny Q.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That was a lotta fun. Been years since I fished the Tuesday nighters, and plan on making more of them. You and Chuck run a great event, and congrats to Kevin and Casey on the win.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Kevin and Casey you guys are on fire lately! Great job on the win. I ended up fishing out at Deer Creek instead of the tournament, looks like it was a good day though.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys! It is always fun when Griggs is on and it seems that it was last night. Alot of fish were caught for it being a 3 hour tournament.


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats Casey and Kevin


----------



## OhioHuntr02 (Jan 2, 2006)

CARP 104 said:


> Kevin and Casey you guys are on fire lately! Great job on the win. I ended up fishing out at Deer Creek instead of the tournament, looks like it was a good day though.


Hopefully our luck keeps up!


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

These are turning out to be some fun gatherings Congrats to Kevin and Casey on the 1st place show, it's really anyboby's game on the river, will the title be stripped next week, who can dethrone these 2, Jimmy and EJ from heros to zeros LOL what's up with that!!! Nice Smallie Chris and Mike! It's great to see new faces come out and participate, Brandon bring me a pair of shades next week, killer shirt, and check your PM , have a question for ya .All in all a nice evening to be on the water and a good turnout again, same Bass time same Bass place see ya's next week, Thanks to all that's showing up!!
Kenny Q you the Man Outstanding to see ya BACK Buddie.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like the tuesday nighters are getting back the way they used to be... I sure miss running this tournament.... Gotta work tho.....Good job Bill and Chuck.. Glad to see you guys a getting a good turn out... 

GarryS


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys Its good to be back on the watter catching fish doing what we all love congrats to all who participated tues well run show and a great group of guys come out and join us all its really enjoyable thanks again Kenny Q


----------

